# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Ongemakken menopauze verzachten en behandelen

## FRANCOIS580

*Meisjes raken steeds vroeger ongesteld, en in vele gevallen manifesteren de vervelende ongemakken als gevolg van de menopauze zich alsmaar later. Volgens gynaecologen en voedingsdeskundigen is dit vooral het gevolg van onze gewijzigde leef- en voedingsgewoonten. Vroeger of later, feit is dat de symptomen van de menopauze dezelfde zijn gebleven. 
Opvliegers, veranderingen in je menstruale cyclus, verminderde vruchtbaarheid en heel wat psychologische problemen zijn de voornaamste gevolgen van de menopauze, waar de ene vrouw al wat meer last van ondervindt dan de anderen. Kun je zélf iets doen om de symptomen van de menopauze te verzachten, en als je dat niet lukt, hoe kun je er dan toch aan verhelpen?* 



(Francois580)


De klachten beginnen eigenlijk al zo'n zes jaar voor de eigenlijke menopauze. Dan treden er geleidelijk aan een aantal fysieke en psychische veranderingen op in het lichaam van de vrouw, die één voor één een rechtstreeks gevolg zijn van het verouderingsproces van je eierstokken. Deze menstruele ongemakken beginnen gemiddeld rond je 45ste verjaardag, maar dat verschilt van vrouw tot vrouw. Het kan even goed vroeger, maar ook later zijn.


*Meest voorkomende klachten* 


Niet alle vrouwen hebben in dezelfde mate last van al deze vervelende ongemakken. Sommigen ondervinden slechts weinig of zelf geen last, anderen zijn er dagelijks zwaar ziek van. Heb je geregeld en veel last, dan is dat ongetwijfeld het signaal om je huisarts en/of je gaenycoloog te raadplegen. De meest voorkomende klachten zijn ongetwijfeld de welbekende opvliegers of 'vapeurrekes', een verminderde vruchtbaarheid, een veranderde menstruele cyclus incontinentie, minder zin in seks en verschillende psychologische aandoeningen.


*Warmteopwellingen: dalend oestrogeengehalte* 


Het warm- koudgevoel komt voornamelijk voor in je aangezicht (dat soms zelfs rood kleurt) en je bovenlichaam. Je hartslag versnelt, en je begint te zweten. Daarna komt het koudegevoel met rillingen als gevolg. Zwaarlijvige vrouwen hebben veel minder last van deze warmteopwellingen, die in het beste geval na enkele maanden maar ook pas na jaren spontaan weer verdwijnen.../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...achten-en.html

----------

